# Rayovac 1Watt 1AA Sportsman Xtreme Headlight



## ltiu (Jul 13, 2007)

http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/se1whlt-b.shtml#.shtml

$18.83 plus tax from Walmart.

Pretty small and light. Takes 1AA (included). 

Comes with 4 LED bulbs total. 1 white 1watt , 1 blue 5mm and 2 red 5mm.

The 1watt LED comes with two light modes, spot and flood with the included slide-in/slide-out diffuser. The diffuser is kinda in the way if unused so could be broken off quite easily if hit the wrong way. The spot is almost all throw. The throw is a very small diameter circle of light. The flood projects a perfect artifact-free wide-angle of light all around the user's field of view. The light is very white.

The single blue 5mm LED is surprisingly bright. Manufacturer claims it is for "tracking". I sincerely have no clue what that means.

The 2 red 5mm LED does what it is supposed to (prevent loss of night vision).

Manufacturer claims 2 hour runtime on a single AA (author of this review has not tested that claim). Manufacturer did not say if 2 hours means running the 1 watt or running the 5mm LED as well.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Rayovac 1AA 1 Watt Sportsman Xtreme Headlight*

looks interesting; it's about time somebody used the diffuser idea for headlamps besides Petzl. Flood is infinitely preferable for a headlamp vs throw IMHO.

Hm. Blue, you say. Novelty, I guess. I don't hunt, so I probably won't be tracking wounded game. But the reds sound good.

The link didn't have good pics; and, can you tell us the cost?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Rayovac 1AA 1 Watt Sportsman Xtreme Headlight*

Interesting!

I use a headlamp to read in bed. The best one I have as far as beam is a 6 LED Energizer. It has a NASTY switch however.

That this uses 1AA and has that diffuser built in makes me about ready to pull the trigger!

How easy is the switch to operate?


----------



## ltiu (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Rayovac 1AA 1 Watt Sportsman Xtreme Headlight*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Interesting!
> 
> I use a headlamp to read in bed. The best one I have as far as beam is a 6 LED Energizer. It has a NASTY switch however.
> 
> ...



The switch is a single button, press once you get red light, press second time, you get blue, press third time you get white LED.

There is no low light white mode so if you need white light to read, 1AA battery is supposed to last 2 hours only.


----------



## gerry45 (Jul 13, 2007)

ltiu said:


> T
> The single blue 5mm LED is surprisingly bright. Manufacturer claims it is for "tracking". I sincerely have no clue what that means.



Blue filter is used for tracking wounded animals. 

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/183/sesent/00

With this filter, blood drops are much easier to see. (Never did that and hope will never do).


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 14, 2007)

Two hours is WAY more than I read in one night. And I'd use regular NimH until they all died.

But is the switch pretty easy to operate? And keep in mind I have BIG hands/fingers!


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm very excited about this light, I'm gonna ask for it later this month for my b-day. I need something to use camping while my 24/7 is being held hostage by Inova's repair team.


----------



## ltiu (Jul 15, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Two hours is WAY more than I read in one night. And I'd use regular NimH until they all died.
> 
> But is the switch pretty easy to operate? And keep in mind I have BIG hands/fingers!



The switch is very easy to operate. It is so easy, mine turned itself on while in my fanny pack.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 21, 2007)

Went by the Wal-Mart in Yukon, OK - it was $18.83. The packaging is pretty small, you may have to look a bit to find it in the flashlight section. Decided to pick one up.







The Luxeon puts out a nice beam, and the diffuser does a good job of turning it into a flood. The headband is a bit skimpy and thin, but with only 1AA, it's not very heavy at all. Not a bad headlamp for $20. I put in an old 1800mah Duracell NiMh, seems to work great.


----------



## lumenal (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey nice pictures BlackDecker.

I just picked up this HL today at Wal*Mart, and so far really like it.

You say the headband is a bit skimpy and thin - thats what I like about it. There isn't alot of weight, so who needs a big, fat headband?


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 22, 2007)

lumenal said:


> Hey nice pictures BlackDecker.
> 
> I just picked up this HL today at Wal*Mart, and so far really like it.
> 
> You say the headband is a bit skimpy and thin - thats what I like about it. There isn't alot of weight, so who needs a big, fat headband?



I wore the headlamp around last night for about an hour, it was very light and comfortable on my head - I have to agree with you that the thinner and lighter headband is not a negative at all. 

The regulation circuit seems to do it's job as I've ran it over an hour on a Sanyo Eneloop with no noticeable dimming at all. It does get slightly warm after about 5 mins of use, but doesn't seem to get any warmer after that.

Should be a perfect backpacking headlamp.


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 22, 2007)

Got mine last night, only fired it up for a min to play with it indoors. I'll have to take it out camping to get a real sense of how much I'm gonna like it. But so far, the diffuser is great, even when used on the colored LEDs.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jul 22, 2007)

I think they really missed the boat by putting in a blue LED instead of a white 5mm LED for low-light applications. If it had a white 5mm I'd buy one, or if it could be easily replaced. Reports so far are there's almost no way to take this thing apart. I may get one just to give it a shot.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Quickbeam said:


> I think they really missed the boat by putting in a blue LED instead of a white 5mm LED for low-light applications. If it had a white 5mm I'd buy one, or if it could be easily replaced. Reports so far are there's almost no way to take this thing apart. I may get one just to give it a shot.



The Walmart in Livingston, TX finally has it all! And I grabbed one of these on our weekly grocery/stuff run.

I'd HAVE to agree with Quickbeam about using a 5MM WHITE instead of blue.

It isn't dark yet, and won't be for 7+ hours. But I already firmly believe this will be the best read-in-bed light I have gotten so far!


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 22, 2007)

nThe regulation circuit definitely stops at 1.10v. I had a Sanyo Eneloop in the unit for this test. 

The light doesn't dim at all when the battery reaches that voltage, it just blinks out. The red and blue LED's will still light up at 1.10v, giving you some light to find another AA cell. I agree with Doug, this headlamp would be awesome with a white 5mm LED instead of the worthless blue one. Looks like Rayovac is trying to entice hunters to buy it, as the blue LED is supposed to make it easier to track blood trails.

The 1watt light in the Rayovac easily outdoes my Tikka XP on high. The Tikka XP is the only other light I have that has a diffuser. Considering the Rayovac cost less than half what the Tikka XP cost, the Rayovac is a clear winner.


----------



## lumenal (Jul 22, 2007)

I used this HL a couple times around the house last night, and like it.

I also agree that the blue LED would be better replaced with a white 5mm one, for a low-level task/reading light. I can't think of when I would use it, except for novelty. I don't hunt, so I don't need to track wounded game.

The diffuser works great - a welcome addition which most HL don't have.

BlackDecker - good work checking voltage when the light drops out of regulation. I plan on running NiMH in this as soon as the included ROV AA cell is used up, so that is helpful info.


----------



## L.E.D. (Jul 25, 2007)

I just now picked this light up from Wal Mart. GREAT value, sweet output and runtime especially considering only 1AA. I wonder if the output curve is perfect, flat regulated circuit.. The spot to flood works great on all 4 LED's, it has both a nice tight hotspot with minimal sidespill, then a smooth wide flood. What would make this light AWESOME, regarding the colored LEDs, would be to make one of the red 5mms into a white 5mm, giving a choice of red, white, and blue  . Just add one more node on the little integrated circuit for a 3rd color option before the Luxeon kicks in. By the way, does anyone know if the main light is in fact a Luxeon??


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 25, 2007)

Without cracking the case open, it would be hard to tell what kind of LED is behind that lens. The packaging just says '1 watt - 45 lumens'.


----------



## lumenal (Jul 25, 2007)

BlackDecker said:


> Without cracking the case open, it would be hard to tell what kind of LED is behind that lens. The packaging just says '1 watt - 45 lumens'.


 
According to the Rayovac website this headlamp does in fact use a 1 watt Luxeon.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 25, 2007)

All I know is that with the diffuser the white Luxeon (or whatever it is) is a PERFECT reading in bed light!

I might get another one to keep in my truck. But I'll find some sort of padded case for it so it doesn't meet the fate of my SL Clipmate!


----------



## L.E.D. (Jul 26, 2007)

The main light IS indeed a Luxeon. Outstanding performance for a 1W 1AA (flat output 2hrs). Rayovac must have ordered only fine bins from Lumileds. For an even better suggestion than the original, a red, green, and blue LED for the colored 5mm's (individually selectable, green is said to be less disturbing to wildlife), then the stock output plus a node for a low, maybe 3.7 lumen mode to solve the low output.

P.S. hmm, if you look into the colimator (which has nothing to do with the beam's hotspot by the way), you can see what looks to be the circuit board of a CREE??? No idea, but it absolutely outperforms my gen2 Streamlight JR Lux. The reflector / colimator assembly makes it work perfectly in flood mode with the diffuser on, if you look at the beam on a wall about a half foot away, you'll see the squarish, dim floodbeam the collimator makes, then the tell tale mirror image of the LED die in the hotspot.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: DISSECTED! Rayovac 1Watt 1AA Sportsman Xtreme Headlight*

First of all, let me tell you that it appears to be impossible to non-destructively get this headlamp apart. Second, I purchased it with the sole intent of disassembling and switching the blue LED for a white one, and if that was impossible, oh well. Needless to say, "oh well" was the catch phrase of the morning.... It appears to have been fastened together with either glue or ultrasonic welding.

Here it is:


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 28, 2007)

oo:


----------



## Grubbster (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for doing that Quickbeam. I was considering the same thing and you saved me the agony. :thumbsup: Too bad this thing cannot be opened without destruction. It sure would be nice to change those leds. On the positive side, this thing looks well put together and the board looks well designed to me.


----------



## fishx65 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey Quick, Now that she's toast, I wanted to let you know that the diffuser system on that beat-up Rayovac can be used on another headlamp. I just put it on an EOS with great results. I've got a thread about it in the headlamp forum.


----------



## Hondo (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks, Doug, for taking one for the team. I really wanted to know that as well. BTW, as far as expected runtimes in the different modes, I managed to measure current at the battery with a fresh charged NiMH:

red 260 ma
blue 170 ma
white 770 ma

So if you are in a pinch with no spare batteries, run it in blue mode (I know, yuck). If the Lux will do two hours, the blue should be good for around nine. With their lower Vf, I actually thought the two reds might be closer to the one blue, but they are still a lot less than twice the current.

Hondo


----------



## Robocop (Jul 28, 2007)

Quickbeam can you tell how well the luxeon should handle any heat issues? I was curious to see the inside workings as the entire light appeared to be plastic and from your photos I really dont see much else than the circuit board to handle any heat........in the photo of the backside of the board what is that section that looks like a reflector upside down? Is that a metal part or simply an outline?


----------



## L.E.D. (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks Quickbeam, great pics. Definitely a Lux 1, I was seeing the green of the ACTUAL circuit board when looking into the collireflector. Yep, they must have ordered fine tint high output bins, the color rendition is perfect if not, nearly. As far as the reflector collimator combo, you can see the collimator piece seperately in the first picture, then the reflector from rear view in the third picture, it works pretty good. It looks like the outer mounting rim is clear plastic, but is the reflective part metal, or just polished onto the plastic?


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks Quickbeam for posting those pictures of the unit after 'disassembly'. Too bad the unit can't be upgraded with a 5mm white LED. 

Kudos to Rayovac for obtaining nothing but pure white Lux 1's. I haven't read anyone here getting any tint but white. It makes my Fenix L1P look absolutely green in beam shot comparisons.


----------



## Kill-O-Zap (Jul 28, 2007)

I think it looks like a Cree, see that shiny ring around the dome?


----------



## dts71 (Jul 28, 2007)

The two walmarts I visited close to Chicago didn't have it :sigh:, and now I'm back in Sweden...

Does anyone know if it's available on the net?


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 28, 2007)

dts71 said:


> The two walmarts I visited close to Chicago didn't have it :sigh:, and now I'm back in Sweden...
> 
> Does anyone know if it's available on the net?



Try contacting Rayovac through their website. Perhaps they can lead you to a retailer selling this product.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jul 29, 2007)

Definitely not a Cree...

That silver thing on the back is a heatsink for the 1 Watt LED - unfortunately the heatsink is encapsulated, along with the rest of the guts, inside the sealed plastic body...

Each LED and the lens have O-rings around them which press up against the body when it is put together. The switch boot has a huge underpinning of rubber, so I really doubt that this headlamp will leak much at all if it encounters water. The only possible entry point I noticed was the post that the diffuser pivots on. IIRC it does penetrate the case and doesn't really have a seal.


----------



## L.E.D. (Jul 29, 2007)

The main hotspot of the beam without the diffuser on is definitely NOT a collimated hotspot, it's reflectored. Were it a collimated hotspot, it wouldn't be perfectly round and uniform, it would have a pronounced square shape. You can see the "beam" that the collimator makes around the outside of the hotspot, and if you shine it close to the wall, you'll see that the flood does in fact exhibit a pronounced square shape.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 29, 2007)

The inculded Rayovac cell that came with mine died last night. I was reading and it seemed to be getting dimmer. Next thing I knew no more light.

It would still light up red and blue ok.

Doesn't SEEM like I had two hours on it but it's hard to say.

I sure as heck LIKE it when it has a good battery!


----------



## Lefselight (Jul 29, 2007)

I picked up one of these about a week ago. Very light and seems well made. I like the red. DO NOT like the blue. Seems to me that white would be much more useful for MOST buyers of this light, for those times when one does not need or want the brightness of the main beam.

I bought this light mostly because of the diffuser and it works well in front of the main light, but when it is flipped in front of the red and blue there is no little lip below it like the main light and it shines down on my eyeglasses and is very annoying. I solved this, at least temporarily, with a chunk of black electric tape, to form a lip, like below the main beam. I would have thought that ROV would have addressed this.

Battery life is not too bad, considering the amount of light output and 1 AA battery. Main beam seems nice and white, but mine is not as smooth as some have reported. But, in the real world, I don't think it matters too much.

All in all not a bad little light, but for my purposes, in this price range, I think I like my 2AAA River Rock headlamps a little better. Would I buy another one? At this point, I'm not too sure. I'll have to play with it for awhile.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 29, 2007)

I own the River Rock 2AAA as well, but the RR's angry blue colored beam is just a bit too blue for my liking. The pure white of the 1AA Rayovac sold me over.


----------



## L.E.D. (Aug 2, 2007)

This light also makes an awesome handheld, the band is removable from the forehead platform, and the forehead platform can be unscrewed (two caps at each side with the screw under one).


----------



## f22shift (Aug 2, 2007)

make it into a belt buckle


----------



## Hondo (Sep 21, 2007)

I think I may be the first to try out the intended function of the much-hated blue LED. It is supposed to justify it's existence as a light for tracking wounded animals, as the blue light is supposed to make blood stand out against the surroundings.

Well, I kept track of where I made a shot last night (on a squirrel, in case anyone cares), and on my way out in the dark found the spot again where there were a couple of typical blobs of blood like one would be looking for if tracking a wounded deer (or whatever). They were only about an hour to an hour and a half old, so well within the time frame you would be likely to need to see this sort of thing. I had already noticed that true "red" items turned black under the blue light, and these blood blobs were no different. The blue LED would not have helped at all, and the bright white light was much more usefull by showing the true red color.

Now I have a theory, since when I shine this thing on orange objects (screwdriver handles on the tool board), they glow bright like white clothing under a black light. Perhaps they have used the wrong wavelength of blue light for the intended purpose - one that works on orange, but not red. If the light generated the same effect on the red objects that it does on the orange ones, it would make blood spots jump out against the forest floor like the proverbial sore thumb. Too bad it does not work, since we can't just replace it with a white one without wrecking the light.

On the positive side, the fully diffused white light was awesome for keeping the trail right in front of me lit while I used a more throwy handheld to light up further ahead. Turning off the Rayovac reminded me how poor the spill was on the other light and that to see right at my feet I had to keep swinging the hotspot in close, which blinded me. The combination of the two was most complimentary. Without the handheld, I liked the Rayovac better with the diffuser over the white beam, but not latched, so there was still a soft hotspot left to look a bit ahead of the spill area.

Hondo


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 21, 2007)

Only real problem I see with using it out in the field is so far I don't think the runtime is good enough. The diffused white light is QUITE nice however!


----------



## Drundel (Oct 18, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Only real problem I see with using it out in the field is so far I don't think the runtime is good enough. The diffused white light is QUITE nice however!




That's what I'm worried about leading towards the Petzl TacTikka XP. If the XP had a 3-5mm LED option I'd get it in a heartbeat.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't use mine every night, but since I put a Lith AA in it I've never had it go out in at least a month. So maybe Lith AA runtime is WAY better.


----------



## nein166 (Oct 29, 2007)

Just picked up this little guy for a hiking trip I have planned. 
Its a great little light for an early start before sunrise. 
Someone mentioned the headband came off and playing around I found a new place to put it. 
Every ounce counts on a long hike. But I'll probably take the headband anyway.







Its a shame theres no opening this baby I'd love to glow epoxy the PCB around the emitter, and get rid of the blue led


----------



## tkoden (Nov 25, 2007)

Any idea what to expect for runtime with Li-ion batteries?


----------



## greenpea76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
I got 2 hours and 45 mins of decent light with this headlamp on a duracell 2200 NiMh. Since it is a regulated system, the light just cut out after without noticable dimming.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 26, 2007)

That is but one reason a Lithium AA is in my example. It kept going out like a switch was thrown when I was reading in bed. MAYBE it will do the same thing with the Lith, but it taking a LOT longer!


----------



## nein166 (Nov 27, 2007)

I ran down a Lithium AA and it dimmed for 5 seconds before shutting off. 
I was thinking it looked dimmer a minute before it went out.


----------



## JNieporte (May 16, 2012)

I hate to dig up a five-year-old thread, but does anybody have the 62 lumens version of this?
http://www.rayovac.com/Products/Lights/Outdoor/LED-1-Watt-1AA-Headlight.aspx

Are there any real differences?


----------



## Hondo (May 17, 2012)

Probably just a bit more modern LED than the old Luxeons used in the first models.

I think I got more out of it when I put in a Seoul P4. I got a Zona micro-saw from the hobby store and cut the case open at the seam so I could put a Nichia DS in place of the dumb blue LED. Had to replace the Lux while I was in there. The big gain for me is a nice usable low white beam now with the Nichia. Royal pain to do, took two attempts to figure out how to get the hot glue to work on re-assembly. In short, pre-apply a very thin bead, then press the cooled halves together with a glove on while heating the case with a heat gun until the glue melts again, and hold until cool.


----------

